
Where the 'No Ending a Sentence with a Preposition' Rule Comes From - worez
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-cant-you-end-a-sentence-with-a-preposition
======
spark3k
Even if this article exists just to make the headline possible I'm ok with
that.

~~~
anoncoward111
From whence the sentence comes!

